# The Charlie Chat Summary - March 9th, 2009



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*The Charlie Chat Summary - March 9th, 2009*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
Charlie Ergen - CEO and Chairman
Jim DeFranco - Executive Vice President

Tonight:
Stewart Varney of Fox Business HD
Glen Beck of Fox News (now in Classic Bronze 100)
Alex Trebeck - first game show host in HD
Charlie Ergen testifies before congress
Nashville trip giveaway

*Local Channel Legislation*
Every five years congress looks at the legislation.
(Clips of Charlie Ergen testifying ...)
1) Definition of markets ...
2) Retrans consent ... no controls on charge ...
3) 32 markets no LIL ... want neighboring market networks ...

*DISH vs The Competition*
* Better Technology
* Better HD
* More choices and flexibility

*Special Offer*
Paperless billing ... FREE HBO and Starz for 3 months ($66 value)
Valid through 5/5/09 ... sign up for paperless billing, if you're already on paperless billing send them your email address.

Upgrade to DVR or HD DVR for as little as $50.
Call 1-800-333-DISH

*New National HD Channels*
Fox News HD
Fox Business HD
Crime & Investigation HD
Launch on Wednesday:
The Movie Channel HD, Showcase HD, Showtime 2 HD
plus New channel BET Jazz (Platinum HD package).

More HD coming April 1st:
Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD

Fox News 205 in Classic Bronze 100 and Bronze HD
Fox Business 206 in Classic Gold 250 and Gold HD

Video: Interview with Glenn Beck of Fox News ... 5pm ET Fox News HD
Video: Crime & Investigation HD (Channel 387 Platinum HD package).

*Local HD Markets*
(20 markets listed as recently launched)
107 markets, 84.5% of US TV Households.
(13 affiliates in existing markets listed)

MARCH HD LOCAL MARKET LAUNCHES
Albany, GA; Bakersfield, CA; Corpus Christi, TX; Duluth, MN; Erie, PA;
Eugene, OR; Fargo, ND; Indianapolis, IN; Lafayette, LA; Monterey, CA
Montgomery, AL; Odessa, TX; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbara, CA;
Sioux City, IA; Terre Haute, IN; Yakima, WA

More HD Local Markets Coming Soon
Baton Rouge, LA; Butte, MT; Cheyenne, WY; Chico, CA; Columbus, OH;
Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft Smit, AR; Ft Wayne, IN; Gainsville, FL;
Grand Junction, CO; Great Falls, MT; Idaho Falls, ID; Johnstown, PA;
LaCrosse, WI; Larado, UX, Medford, OR; Meridian, MS; Minot, ND;
Missoula, MT; Panama City, FL; Roanoke, VA; Rockford, IL; Sherman, TX;
Sioux Falls, SD; Tucson, AZ; Twin Falls, ID; Wausau, WI; Youngtown, PA

Total: 152 markets, 93% of US TV Households.

Video: Celebrity Jeopardy in HD

*Trivia Question*
Live concert taping in Nashville TN in April or May - artist to be determined.
(from CMT HD)
Answer: "This artist won the 2008 CMT Music Award for Video of the Year."

*922 DVR*
Video clip ... SlingLoaded HD DuoDVR ViP 922

*Guest - Stewart Varney*
of Fox Business Network

*Q & A* (45 minutes into the show ...)
Email Grace: Saved recordings on DVR changed by smartcard?
A: No, but if you have not received a card you will in the next month or two.
The only reason for recording loss is if the hard drive crashes or cannot be repaired.

Phone Michael from Boston: August signed up for Turbo HD ... when are Fox News coming?
A: Not there yet. Subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 and add on Bronze HD.
Michael: Any news on FX or Speed?
A: In negotiations - contracts are up this summer.

Email Haviere: Upgrade one reciever to HDDVR? How much?
A: Go to DISHNETWORK.COM and find out what deal we have for you.

Phone David: MLB Network? When?
A: We would have to put it in all of our packages ... we don't want to burden all of our customers.
The channel is available via the internet at half the cost. (on a ViP receiver???)

Email Ken: If I change my channel package does my package extend?
A: No. If you upgrade equipment there may be a commitment.

Phone Ron for Missouri: Why was the Smithsonian Channel lost?
A: Didn't make sense to carry the channel between Viacom and DISH.

Phone Ben: Fisher Communications negotiations (Eugene OR)?
A: We would like to have them back up ... 1400 local channels negotiated, Fisher is out of the norm.
We talk to them every week but neither side has reached a point that we can deal with.

Email Paul: Can an apartment owner tell their tennants they cannot have dish antennas installed?
A: It depends on the installation. Where it is mounted matters.

Email Richard: New TV set with 1080p resolution ... when will your recievers support 1080p?
A: Our receivers do ... but live feeds are 720p or 1080i ... some movies are 1080p.

*Trivia Answer*
Winner: Jerry Green West Plains, MO ... customer for 8 years.
Who is Taylor Swift?

Next Tech Forum ... May 11th, 2009 - 9pm ET Channel 101
Next Charlie Chat ... June 8th, 2008 - 9pm ET Channel 101


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it possible that the west coast feeds of The Movie Channel that come in the gold 250 package will be HD?


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

922 June 1st.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Must be a new option for the VIP receivers? :lol:



James Long said:


> *The Charlie Chat Summary - March 9th, 2009*​Phone David: MLB Network? When?
> A: We would have to put it in all of our packages ... we don't want to burden all of our customers.
> The channel is available via the internet at half the cost. (on a ViP receiver???)


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

Brandon428 said:


> 922 June 1st.


Whoooooooo!! WE FINALY HAVE CONFIRMED DATE...


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

grog said:


> Must be a new option for the VIP receivers? :lol:


yeh I was wondering about that.

He said you could browse the internet and download programs with a VIP receiver.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

_More HD coming April 1st:
Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD_

Percent chance its April Fools for Turbo HD customers and you won't get them if you only have Turbo HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

brant said:


> Is it possible that the west coast feeds of The Movie Channel that come in the gold 250 package will be HD?


DISH currently offers the East coast HD feed of Encore to customers with "Classic Gold 250" with the west coast Encore SD feed ... I'd say that leans toward the same treatment for TMC.

Most of the chat was decent ... several calls and not just filtered emails, the hot topics were touched on. Plenty of lists of HD markets and channels.

I'd like to see more time for questions but there was a lot of information there. Still a couple pieces of misinformation got on the show.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

mu oeéosmnsoisp
the viaocm chanels a where expetd and tetded befor
ney ajz is ted as ampge4 hd siognal buit6 shoin 4:3 aocding to my spices

teh sprots man chaNnle also upliked
wid repro that cha 101 dform diretv si bing t3ested by dish wiwerd ,cat eblvie until ys e it 

bet j is no at 125 aocding to my soxcues but it woudleb lgocially that tehy move it the, mesp sd and hd or that nuemrbin ecripted

}
movie chanenl ncie surpise 
aso sill a dish lgo fta at164 echo1o


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> DISH currently offers the East coast HD feed of Encore to customers with "Classic Gold 250" with the west coast Encore SD feed ... I'd say that leans toward the same treatment for TMC.
> 
> Most of the chat was decent ... several calls and not just filtered emails, the hot topics were touched on. Plenty of lists of HD markets and channels.
> 
> I'd like to see more time for questions but there was a lot of information there. Still a couple pieces of misinformation got on the show.


It seemed like Charlie and Jim were sweating abit, especially when the subject of Speed HD and FX HD came up. Looks like I have no choice but to switch if I ever want the Buff Sabres games (msg-hd), yankees (YES) or baseball in general (MLB).


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

brant said:


> yeh I was wondering about that.
> 
> He said you could browse the internet and download programs with a VIP receiver.


So a dumb question from a dumb guy!!! I have a 622, can I browse the internets? (I know I wont be able to see MLB Network doing this, even if Charlie or the lady I talked to on the phone during the chat said I could, but is this something that can be done?)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, as always, for the summary James. I didn't even get to watch the show tonight.

I was hoping they would address they "what package really gets FOX News in HD" subject that we've been batting around in the forums. It doesn't sound like they really nailed that down... with an implication that not only us DishAbsolute customers are left hanging but also TurboHD customers might be hanging too.

What is Showcase HD? I was half-expecting a west coast SHO feed whenever they lit up more SHO/TMC in HD... but Showcase? Maybe I'm just drawing a blank but I don't know what that channel is.

Was really hoping we'd see Comedy Central in HD by this Wednesday since South Park starts their new season this week, and is supposed to be in HD now on that channel for the new episodes.


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

James Long said:


> DISH currently offers the East coast HD feed of Encore to customers with "Classic Gold 250" with the west coast Encore SD feed ... I'd say that leans toward the same treatment for TMC.
> 
> Most of the chat was decent ... several calls and not just filtered emails, the hot topics were touched on. Plenty of lists of HD markets and channels.
> 
> I'd like to see more time for questions but there was a lot of information there. Still a couple pieces of misinformation got on the show.


Since I didn't see my locals in HD on the list Terre Haute,Indiana which was supposed to be coming the 2nd quarter of 2009 like Ft Wayne Indiana does this mean they have probably been pushed back? I sent in a question about this but since they probably get many questions on local HD I didn't figure they'd single one out. I'd like to see more questions also but it wasn't bad.

Thanks for any opinion you could offer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> mu oeéosmnsoisp
> the viaocm chanels a where expetd and tetded befor
> ney ajz is ted as ampge4 hd siognal buit6 shoin 4:3 aocding to my spices


"The Viacom channels were expected and there before.
They are MPEG4 HD signals but showing 4:3 according to my sources."

Yes, these are "low HD" channels that DISH has avoided. It would be nice if HD channels actually had a lot of HD content. 



> teh sprots man chaNnle also upliked
> wid repro that cha 101 dform diretv si bing t3ested by dish wiwerd ,cat eblvie until ys e it


"The Sportsman Channel is also uplinked.
One report that channel 101 from DirecTV is being tested by DISH.
Wierd, can't believe it until I see it."

Sportsman was a named uplink for a while, the channel was renamed to be one of the "LTD" channels. The DirecTV channel would be wierd, but if DISH was testing to play the same special as was airing on The 101 it could be confused (or your source was looking at a DTV transponder).



> bet j is no at 125 aocding to my soxcues but it woudleb lgocially that tehy move it the, mesp sd and hd or that nuemrbin ecripted


"BET Jazz is not at 125 according to my sources but it would be logical that they move it ..."

Agreed. But BetJazz doesn't have to go next to BET.



> movie chanenl ncie surpise
> aso sill a dish lgo fta at164 echo1o


"Movie Channel a nice surprise. Also still a DISH logo FTA at 164 on E10"

164 would be a good place for BET Jazz next to VH1 Classic.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I was hoping they would address they "what package really gets FOX News in HD" subject that we've been batting around in the forums. It doesn't sound like they really nailed that down... with an implication that not only us DishAbsolute customers are left hanging but also TurboHD customers might be hanging too.


The ONLY way to get Fox News in HD is to subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 and Bronze HD ($44.99). Turbo Bronze HD does not get the channel. Nice to see Fox drop a package down, and good for the future of adding other Fox channels (FX/Speed) but there still seems to be a sticking point on paying for Fox HD for the Turbo HD viewers.



> What is Showcase HD?


One of the Showtime channels. That's what the logo said ... perhaps a new "HD only" Showtime channel like HBO Zone?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love it, Sherman/Ada has been pushed back again. First November, then December, then March and now sometime after March. As far as I am concerned sometime after March is as good a guess as any of the other HD locals that are not up yet.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Borgie said:


> _More HD coming April 1st:
> Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD_
> 
> *Percent chance its April Fools for Turbo HD customers and you won't get them if you only have Turbo HD*.


I'd say 100%. Only because of the explanation he offered for not having FN-HD on turboHD packages.

Charlie said they don't offer FN-HD in turbo because of the cost, and because "that's how our competitor's do it".

He was still touting the fact that DN is the only provider w/ HD only packages, but it seems he indirectly hinted that turbo HD won't be getting any new HD channels because the turbo packages have no competition at this time.


----------



## jalexand (Feb 7, 2009)

So I wonder what this means 

Upgrade to DVR or HD DVR for as little as $50.
Call 1-800-333-DISH

I've got a 322 that I've been thinking about upgrading so that I can get a second HD TV. When I called last week they told me it was 150 bucks for the DVR. I wonder if they are 50 bucks now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jalexand said:


> So I wonder what this means
> 
> Upgrade to DVR or HD DVR for as little as $50.
> Call 1-800-333-DISH
> ...


The offers vary depending on the receiver you want and your account history.


----------



## jalexand (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess I'll have to call them again. I'm really just trying to get a reciever that can do one HD and one SD. Originally we had two SDTV in our upstairs and want to convert on of those TV's to HD. I don't really need the DVR but that was all they seem to offer me.


----------



## RollTide1017 (Oct 12, 2008)

Last month Dish announced in one of the tech chats that Montgomery HD locals were coming in March but, they are not listed in the coming soon list above. Please don't tell me they have been pushed back.


EDIT: Neve mind, satelliteguys.us had a more detailed summary that still listed Montgomery as coming in March. Yea!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> One of the Showtime channels. That's what the logo said ... perhaps a new "HD only" Showtime channel like HBO Zone?


That could be good then. I'm all for more, and at least since I get all 4 premiums, I'll definitely get these even if I don't get the others in the short run.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oops ... I missed a slide - seven more March HD Local Market Launches ...

Montgomery, AL; Odessa, TX; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbara, CA; Sioux City, IA; Terre Haute, IN; Yakima, WA


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That slide was very easy to miss, it must have been one of the times you blinked. I saw it, but when the next one came up I didn't realize it was different.

The EKB HD Locals will be updated tonight with the new target dates and the coverage map.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, swell. Viacom channels in HD in April. Not alot of quality programming there. No Golden Globes and Emmys in these new HD channels except for Stewart and Cobert, and no significant sports. But Comedy Central, Nick, the MTV music group, BET and Spike would make sense if included in the Turbo Package. It would makes Turbo Bronze a good, competitive HD entry level tier. If it's not there, its a financially dumb move from a marketing standpoint.

So I guess with more DMA's added to the local HD's, there's some positive business plan in here.

But FX and Speed. What exactly did "In negotiations - contracts are up this summer" mean? These are Fox channels.

And, of course, no discussion of Rainbow channels - AMC, IFC, Sundance, etc. - and no discussion of PBS HD and BBCA HD. So that niche is basically still fully abandoned. Oh well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon428 said:


> 922 June 1st.


First off James thanks for the recap.. Did James miss the a June 1st Date? If this is the case.. I have to say I am a bit surprised.. Rather far out to give a specific date.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Charlie said "The product is not available (922) till around the first of June". So perhaps not June 1st but around then. I can't wait!


----------



## fuerion (Jan 20, 2007)

Where was it that you could email to get free HBO and Starz if you're already on paperless billing?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Charlie gets his chops busted all the time on this board for his Charlie Chats, saying they're nothing but hour long infomercials for whatever they're currently promoting and that they don't give out new info, just stuff we already know and they avoid the tough questions, only taking the softball stuff. And sometimes that seems pretty close to the truth. However this time i'd say they did a dang good job actually taking the questions people wanted answers to instead of avoiding them, we might not like the answers but at least they were addressed. Also it seemed like we got more "future-looking" info then we often get along the lines of when new channels and local markets would be launching and of course the mention of the 922 coming "about june". So it seems only fair to give Charlie and crew an "atta boy" for the best Chat in a long time!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Was really hoping we'd see Comedy Central in HD by this Wednesday since South Park starts their new season this week, and is supposed to be in HD now on that channel for the new episodes.


Really?! South Park in HD? Really?! I mean yeah South Park is hilarious but i'm not sure if I can think of a show that it would matter less for if it were in HD.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up with Columbus, OH and HD Locals? I now see "coming soon" once again. It had been March. Next month will I see May? The month after that, June? Or will the status be in a perpetual "coming soon"? What gives? How about a little explanation as to why such a large market is taking so long?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> One of the Showtime channels. That's what the logo said ... perhaps a new "HD only" Showtime channel like HBO Zone?


 Shocase has been on 321 for quite some time.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Fox soccer channel and Setanta in HD would have been reeaaalllll nice !
Still i guess i just gotta wait.
Fx in HD would be nice too -just in time for Rescue me !


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Charlie gets his chops busted all the time on this board for his Charlie Chats, saying they're nothing but hour long infomercials for whatever they're currently promoting and that they don't give out new info, just stuff we already know and they avoid the tough questions, only taking the softball stuff. And sometimes that seems pretty close to the truth. However this time i'd say they did a dang good job actually taking the questions people wanted answers to instead of avoiding them, we might not like the answers but at least they were addressed. Also it seemed like we got more "future-looking" info then we often get along the lines of when new channels and local markets would be launching and of course the mention of the 922 coming "about june". So it seems only fair to give Charlie and crew an "atta boy" for the best Chat in a long time!


+ 1. I was quite surprised. Much different than what was predicted.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

And still no mention of AMC HD ???????????

How many freaking Emmy's does this channel have to win to get some respect?

I am so tired of waiting for FX HD as well.......

Since everyones bill just went up last month I was hoping they might actually use some of that $$$ to put up a channel with some award winning programming for a change instead of more of the same dribble................


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

fuerion said:


> Where was it that you could email to get free HBO and Starz if you're already on paperless billing?


I was wondering the same thing?
(Well, that and how to get a 922 ASAP)

Guess my hope of FXHD before Rescue Me starts back up has been dashed.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Email who? I too would like to know???

I tried the following email. Will post later if this works.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/contactus/email/default.aspx


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Shh....its a secret!


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

id be happy with just AMC HD and FX HD..yet more HD channels added that I wont watch


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be happy with CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX in HD...


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Ok, swell. Viacom channels in HD in April.
> But FX and Speed. What exactly did "In negotiations - contracts are up this summer" mean? These are Fox channels.


Ultimately, it could mean that if negotiations do not go well, they could disappear just like other channels have. He pretty much said they would never have MLB and Smithsonian is gone for good&#8230;

Charlie has no qualms about removing your favorite channels if he feels they are asking too much or more than he thinks they should! This is why I had to put an antenna on my roof to get my local CBS channel!


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

The trouble with OTA is that most of us have a single OTA tuner. Makes Monday and Thursday evenings a pain. One or more shows recorded on the dvr must always be in SD. That is, when you're now the largest DMA without any HD locals...

I hate the way that other provider operates (NFL Sunday Ticket, etc.) but I won't wait forever for HD locals. And the response about my locals here is typical of a Dish response. That is, no response at all. A logical explanation is all that I'm asking for.


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

PBowie said:


> Fox soccer channel and Setanta in HD would have been reeaaalllll nice !
> Still i guess i just gotta wait.
> Fx in HD would be nice too -just in time for Rescue me !


Now that we are getting Comedy Central and Spike, those two plus TCM are the big three I would like to see in HD.

The quintuple is ours btw.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> DISH currently offers the East coast HD feed of Encore to customers with "Classic Gold 250" with the west coast Encore SD feed ... I'd say that leans toward the same treatment for TMC.
> 
> Most of the chat was decent ... several calls and not just filtered emails, the hot topics were touched on. Plenty of lists of HD markets and channels.
> 
> I'd like to see more time for questions but there was a lot of information there. Still a couple pieces of misinformation got on the show.


I agree that TMC HD will be in Classic gold 250 and higher, or should be anyway.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

festivus said:


> The trouble with OTA is that most of us have a single OTA tuner. Makes Monday and Thursday evenings a pain. One or more shows recorded on the dvr must always be in SD. That is, when you're now the largest DMA without any HD locals...
> 
> I hate the way that other provider operates (NFL Sunday Ticket, etc.) but I won't wait forever for HD locals. And the response about my locals here is typical of a Dish response. That is, no response at all. A logical explanation is all that I'm asking for.


If i recall the 722K has 2 OTA tuners and the 922 if I recall the notes from CES will also have 2 OTA tuners so that might be an option soon.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Thanks, as always, for the summary James. I didn't even get to watch the show tonight.
> 
> I was hoping they would address they "what package really gets FOX News in HD" subject that we've been batting around in the forums. It doesn't sound like they really nailed that down... with an implication that not only us DishAbsolute customers are left hanging but also TurboHD customers might be hanging too.
> 
> ...


Comedy Central HD will be on. I watched the chat for the first time in two years. I'm not sure what you mean..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had to read the summary a couple of times myself (since I didn't watch the show last night)... but it sounded like just a few new channels this week, with the rest (Comedy Central included) coming by the end of the month.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just noticed the questions regarding the free HBO and Starz. If you sign to the "My Account" web page and click on "Offers" it should be there. Worked for me. See this thread: NEW "Free HBO & Starz for 3 months promotion"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

festivus said:


> The trouble with OTA is that most of us have a single OTA tuner. Makes Monday and Thursday evenings a pain. One or more shows recorded on the dvr must always be in SD. That is, when you're now the largest DMA without any HD locals...


Have you thought about getting a 722k with two OTA tuners? All 4 tuners can record HD simultaneously. When it came out, it made me who is unable to get OTA green with envy.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Have you thought about getting a 722k with two OTA tuners? All 4 tuners can record HD simultaneously. When it came out, it made me who is unable to get OTA green with envy.


I have but I think that Dish wants to charge me some big bucks to upgrade. I asked about it when a 622 died a few months ago. Upgrading to a 722 was a renewal of my 15 month commitment and $199, I think.

I can't justify having to pay that and renew the commitment when someone in a comparable DMA gets HD locals for the same price as my SD locals.

I'll be patient and at least wait out my commitment. I'm just really tired of hearing "soon".


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

festivus said:


> That is, when you're now the largest DMA without any HD locals...QUOTE]
> 
> Au contrare, Festivus. Indy is #19, Columbus #25 in dma rankings and we are still waiting for HD locals here. But they're coming soon...... rumored to be this month.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

festivus said:


> I have but I think that Dish wants to charge me some big bucks to upgrade. I asked about it when a 622 died a few months ago. Upgrading to a 722 was a renewal of my 15 month commitment and $199, I think.
> 
> I can't justify having to pay that and renew the commitment when someone in a comparable DMA gets HD locals for the same price as my SD locals.
> 
> I'll be patient and at least wait out my commitment. I'm just really tired of hearing "soon".


Well, the commitment is probably unavoidable, but your situation is one that if I were you I politely plea a case to [email protected] because, even though I think we need to be careful about abusing the folks in administrative office, fair is fair and you should be able to record two local HD signals at the same time like the rest of us who have satellite HD locals.

To me, your situation is why there is a 722k. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> And still no mention of AMC HD ???????????
> 
> How many freaking Emmy's does this channel have to win to get some respect?


Charlie said AMC HD was not high on folks wish list and probably because much of the content is in black & white...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Shocase has been on 321 for quite some time.


SHOCS ... for some reason I was thinking that was a classics channel.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

The email address I posted earlier worked. Dish replied asking for some security info and then added the "free" HBO programming.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree that TMC HD will be in Classic gold 250 and higher, or should be anyway.


Does encore HD come w/ 250? I have it, but also have the starz pack; i always assumed I got the HD version w/ the starz pack.

in the 250 package, we only get the west coast feed of TMC and TMC-X. the east coast feeds are in the premium movie pack.

I guess i'll just have to wait and see if I get an HD version.


----------



## Beanie (Jan 8, 2008)

festivus said:


> I would be happy with CBS, NBC, ABC, and FOX in HD...


Crap, I would be happy with any locals in SD!


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the chat, and liked everything about it...except no Speed HD. Dangit.


----------



## ENDContra (Dec 8, 2006)

Still no mention of ESPNUHD...why do I get the feeling they arent even trying to add it?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Still looking for that option to load the MLB website on my VIP622. :lol:


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

4bama said:


> Charlie said AMC HD was not high on folks wish list and probably because much of the content is in black & white...


But WFN was high on everybody's list.:nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ENDContra said:


> Still no mention of ESPNUHD...why do I get the feeling they arent even trying to add it?


DirecTV doesn't have that one either ...

It is interesting to note that three of the eleven HD channels being added are not on DirecTV ... the rest cut the list of "DirecTV has it / DISH doesn't" in half. While I would have gone with Speed HD and possibly FX HD before adding the MTV suite of SD upconverts their time will come.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

By my count, come april 1st Dish will have more national HD channels available than Directv (excluding locals, PPV). 

This according to the HD channels listed on directv's website.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

On April 1st I will finally have Spike HD!


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

I hope i get TMC HD even though i only get the west feed


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

So what time of day will the new HD channels come online?


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Well, the commitment is probably unavoidable, but your situation is one that if I were you I politely plea a case to [email protected] because, even though I think we need to be careful about abusing the folks in administrative office, fair is fair and you should be able to record two local HD signals at the same time like the rest of us who have satellite HD locals.
> 
> To me, your situation is why there is a 722k. Just my opinion, though.


I was just thinking, my commitment may actually be up. I'll probably give Dish another opportunity to provide a date for HD locals instead of "soon", maybe until the beginning of next month. I'll then start exploring my options at that point. One option will be the ceo email. The commitment renewal is frustrating to me. It's like they're forcing people to stick with them as opposed to letting the services simply provide the incentive to stay. I would need no contracts to make me stay with them if the service/programming were what I was looking for. Or even a straight answer instead of "soon".

And sorry about the Indy mistake. I thought Indy just got HD locals but maybe it not until later this month or maybe even "soon".


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

brant said:


> Does encore HD come w/ 250? I have it, but also have the starz pack; i always assumed I got the HD version w/ the starz pack.


Yes, Encore HD comes with the the Gold HD package. But that is the only Encore channel in HD.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

ENDContra said:


> Still no mention of ESPNUHD...why do I get the feeling they arent even trying to add it?


I am hoping that the new SEC football package will get ESPNUHD out there in the fall. I rarely watched that channel until they started showing Vandy games on it every once in a while.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> Really?! South Park in HD? Really?! I mean yeah South Park is hilarious but i'm not sure if I can think of a show that it would matter less for if it were in HD.


The last season of South Park is getting a BD release next week and it is in widescreen so it's possible that the new season premiering tonight will also be in HD.

On the subject of Stewert and Colbert, those shows are not shot in widescreen yet. However, they plan to make the switch before the summer.

In any case, I'm always happy to get more HD, but of all those Viacom channels that are going to be added; I don't watch any of them anymore except for Comedy Central.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> In any case, I'm always happy to get more HD, but of all those Viacom channels that are going to be added; I don't watch any of them anymore except for Comedy Central.


+1

But when our younger granddaughter is here, Nick might be on, while the older one might watch MTV, so I'm sure it will be good for some households.

However, as I said before, this move makes financial sense from a marketing standpoint only if all these stations are part of the Turbo Bronze and up packages because they make those packages more family friendly. Otherwise, they're going to create resentment being a part of Classic Bronze but not Turbo HD.


----------



## deadrody (Apr 2, 2007)

zer0cool said:


> Guess my hope of FXHD before Rescue Me starts back up has been dashed.


Agreed. And completely unacceptable.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> SHOCS ... for some reason I was thinking that was a classics channel.


FLIX is a semi classic channel like ENCORE showing movies from the 80's & 90's.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

brant said:


> Does encore HD come w/ 250? I have it, but also have the starz pack; i always assumed I got the HD version w/ the starz pack.
> 
> in the 250 package, we only get the west coast feed of TMC and TMC-X. the east coast feeds are in the premium movie pack.
> 
> I guess i'll just have to wait and see if I get an HD version.


Yes ENCORE is in classic 250. If you don't have 250 you subscribe to it for $4.99.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Ok, swell. Viacom channels in HD in April. Not alot of quality programming there. No Golden Globes and Emmys in these new HD channels except for Stewart and Cobert, and no significant sports. But Comedy Central, Nick, the MTV music group, BET and Spike would make sense if included in the Turbo Package. It would makes Turbo Bronze a good, competitive HD entry level tier. If it's not there, its a financially dumb move from a marketing standpoint.
> 
> So I guess with more DMA's added to the local HD's, there's some positive business plan in here.
> 
> ...


Not that care much, but isn't TVLAND part of the MTVN group? Those stupid reality shows have to go. I just watch All in the family at 6AM PDT.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

IndyTim said:


> festivus said:
> 
> 
> > That is, when you're now the largest DMA without any HD locals...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ESPNUHD is really a head-scratcher for me.

For a LONG time Dish and DirecTV had the SD version, while Time Warner cable customers in my area did not.

Time Warner, however, added ESPNUHD a month or two back so my father has it... but still no word from Dish or DirecTV apparently. Really weird when I figured it should have been part of the negotiations when Dish added all those other Disney/ABC HD channels. I *thought* the holdup was capacity, but that has long been a non-issue.


----------



## thebrim (Jan 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> +1
> 
> But when our younger granddaughter is here, Nick might be on, while the older one might watch MTV, so I'm sure it will be good for some households.
> 
> However, as I said before, this move makes financial sense from a marketing standpoint only if all these stations are part of the Turbo Bronze and up packages because they make those packages more family friendly. Otherwise, they're going to create resentment being a part of Classic Bronze but not Turbo HD.


You hit the nail on the head with this one..........the only 
reason I don't have a turbo package at this point is because my daughter would be missing Nick :nono2:


----------



## AKDishuser (Oct 18, 2006)

so why should I believe anything else he said?



> Q & A (45 minutes into the show ...)
> Email Grace: Saved recordings on DVR changed by smartcard?
> A: No, but if you have not received a card you will in the next month or two.
> The only reason for recording loss is if the hard drive crashes or cannot be repaired.


There are many DBSTalk threads on this issue, all of which point to firmware bugs as the reason many 5xx DVRs have lost prerecorded material after firmware updates. I have not suffered this particular problem but have seen lost and misfiring timers and other bugs associated with every firmware version since NBR was activated. My DVR's HD has never crashed. I do note, however, that according to Dish's web-accessible troubleshooting PDFs, CSAs are instructed to tell me that it's my DVR that's the problem if I call with timer issues. So at least Dish is consistent in the inaccurate, buck-passing info it provides! (Their advanced tech support folks know better, however . . .)


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Charlie Chat On Demand...going to happen?


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Borgie said:


> _More HD coming April 1st:
> Nick HD, Comedy Central HD, MTV HD, VH1 HD, CMT HD, Bet HD, Spike HD_
> 
> Percent chance its April Fools for Turbo HD customers and you won't get them if you only have Turbo HD.


I guess it was April Fools for everyone, not just Turbo Customers. Damn I wish my condo unit contracted with DirecTV instead of dish.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

grog said:


> Still looking for that option to load the MLB website on my VIP622. :lol:


The best part of all is that Charlie said that Dish wasn't having broadcasting MLB Network because they found very few subscribers in years past. I would hope that's the case. MLB Network just started on Jan. 1 of this year. Charlie doesn't know the difference between MLB Extra Innings and the MLB Network.


----------

